

“Plurality”: A Short Film About Surveillance In 2023 - zoowar
http://falkvinge.net/2012/10/05/plurality-an-amazing-short-film-about-surveillance-in-2023/

======
asax
The music and feel reminds me a lot of Deus Ex - which is a good thing.

------
mtgx
Amazing video.

~~~
zoowar
I had a problem with the consistency of technology. For example, the benefit
grid is highly advanced and yet they are still using helicopters to track
people on the ground. If the grid is everywhere, why aren't there tracking
monitors everywhere?

